# First build...now w/Q-view



## roklimo (Apr 26, 2010)

On my way to the scrap yard to do a little tank shopping.  I found a pretty good sized air compressor tank.  Hard to tell dimensions way up on the pile, but I would guess 80 gallon plus...  Also picking up a smaller propane tank for use as a firebox (possibly).  Gotta be on top of things nowadays.  They crush and truck off stuff almost as fast as it comes in.  

20 cents a pound isn't bad.

Pics to follow...


----------



## salbaje gato (Apr 27, 2010)

nice start,


----------



## roklimo (Apr 27, 2010)

Air tank is a 100 gallon one.  About 22" in diameter, and 64" long.  Still has the U stamp tag on it.  Rated at 200 psi @ 550degF, and full vacuum... not for long!

Pics tomorrow


----------



## roklimo (May 1, 2010)

Cut the ends off of both tanks, and cut the legs and compressor base of of the air tank.

Time to burn...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Probably not going to be the fastest project posted here.  I will keep it updated as things get done.  Should have been a winter project...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

It looks like you are doing just fine with your prepping everything so far. Now I didn't think that the big tank was going to be big enough for the cooking end of your smoker but it looks fine in the pictures now.


----------



## roklimo (May 5, 2010)

After the burn, I pressure washed the tank.  most of the paint came right off.  Got it up on legs, and casters go on next.  







Got the door opening marked, and drilled small hole at each corner. 
 Once I get that cut, I start on the reverse flow plate and drain.


----------



## roklimo (May 5, 2010)

The cooking surface will be about 45" X 20".  Still looking to score some less expensive plate for the firebox.  (Have to go shopping at the scrap yard again.)  I was going to use the Propane tank I got, but I am unimpressed with the thickness of the metal.  (It might end up being a charcoal grill for the house...)

The casters will do for now until I get time to build a small trailer for her.


----------



## tom37 (May 6, 2010)

Looks like you are well on your way to having a heck of a nice rig there. I see your tig rig there in the back ground, from a distance your welds look pretty nice. But its hard to tell if they are tig or mig. I know this is a smoking forum but if you don't mind showing a couple of your nice looking beads. I appreciate welding as much as smoking, so its nice to see both skills in one happy place. 

I ran across the question of which way to slope the reverse flow plate the other night. Which way do you plan yours to slope? That is if you don't mind me being nosey.

Great work
Tom


----------



## roklimo (May 6, 2010)

I plan on sloping slightly toward the end opposite the firebox.  I like the idea of any grease collected to head away from the heat source.  (I think it would work fine either way though.)

I don't have any closeups of the welds.  I attempted some stick welds, but I kinda suck at that. (need practice)  I TIG'd most everything here.  A little slow, but comes out nice.  I'll be cutting tomorrow.

The welder is a Longevity Multi-purpose unit.  Stick/ Tig (DC)/ Plasma cutter.  I just got it, and like it so far.  It is chinese made, but the company has some pretty good customer service, and a 5 year warranty.  I think it will work out for my purpose.  Mainly projects like this and for my Jeep...


----------



## pineywoods (May 6, 2010)

Looks like a great start keep the pics coming


----------



## tom37 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks roklimo, I am self taught with mig flux wire and dc-stick but I havent ventured into tig yet. I had plans of building a stump clone but checked the local steel prices and about fainted. The clone will have to wait until prices drop again or I score a good scrap find again. So I am doing my research on the UDS. Tig would be really nice for this project, but maybe another day and another project. 

BTW nice Jeep you have there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dick foster (May 6, 2010)

Moab?

I love wheeling Moab. I need to go again.


----------



## roklimo (May 7, 2010)

Me too!  We go somewhere every summer.  Going to Idaho this year.  Not much wheeling here in Iowa...fricken corn...


----------



## roklimo (May 14, 2010)

Finally got some time to work on her.

Yup, reverse flow...








Haven't really welded in years.  (Wasn't much good when I did.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)  Slowly getting the hang of it.  
Got the plate to fabricate the firebox, and most everything else but the expanded metal for the cooking surface.


----------



## roklimo (Jun 4, 2010)

Back from vacation.  Hope to make some progress soon.  Summer is pretty busy, so it will be slow going...


----------



## roklimo (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally some real progress! 

Hung the firebox on the side.







Cut and fit the end of the tank back on the firebox end, and mounted the casters.







Got the stack welded on.







Getting there!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 10, 2010)

Coming along very nicely, I like it !!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 10, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## matts (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks great.  Something like that will be my next build.  Need soemthing for the house.


----------



## roklimo (Jul 20, 2010)

Just picked up the rest of the steel, and the thermometers.   Hopefully some more progress soon.  (if it ever cools down a bit...)


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great so far, nice work and nice welding there.


----------



## jbg4208 (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great!! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## roklimo (Jul 26, 2010)

More progress.


----------



## johntroxel (Jul 26, 2010)

I will never make one of these for myself, unless I hire one built.*   But *I sure like looking at everyones creations and dreaming :)


----------



## roklimo (Jul 27, 2010)

I really picked the wrong time of year for this.  Too frickin hot outside.  Hope it is done before labor day...


----------



## roklimo (Aug 1, 2010)

More progress, more pics...

Inlet air dampers (one on each side of firebox.







Firebox finished except for the door...







Handle made from an axe handle...







Charcoal basket...







Just need to pick up the steel for the door.  Going with 1/2" to help with warp issues.  Should be burning her out next weekend.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lookin good.

I'm really starting to like the round ends on the different kinds of tanks.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 6, 2010)

Got the firebox door on.  Still have to figure out the handle/ latch. 







Couldn't stand it any more...had to fire it up.













Temperature within 5 degrees from end to end.







Just a seasoning run.  Gotta finish the door latch, get the thermometers permanently mounted, and paint it.


----------



## matts (Aug 6, 2010)

THING a BEAUTY


----------



## ballagh (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks nice.  There is a 4x4 park on the way to our lakehouse on HWY 5.  Not sure what part you are in, but it is just north of Albia on HWY5.  If I remember right it is called make it or break it.  I think they have a website too. 

Good Work on your build.  cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 6, 2010)

ballagh said:


> Looks nice.  There is a 4x4 park on the way to our lakehouse on HWY 5.  Not sure what part you are in, but it is just north of Albia on HWY5.  If I remember right it is called make it or break it.  I think they have a website too.
> 
> Good Work on your build.  cant wait to see the finished product.


I have been to MIOBI several times.  I was a member of their club for a year or two.  They only have a couple of events a year that are open to the public.  Some fun trails down there though.


----------



## roklimo (Aug 6, 2010)

Well the seasoning went so well, and the smoker was already fired up...

Couldn't stand it any more.  Dry rubbed a couple of thick cut top sirloins, seared, and then smoked for 2 hours at 210 degrees.  Used Frontier lump charcoal for the heat, and some oak for the smoke.  Also through on a few ears of corn, rubbed in butter and sprinkled with a little bit of rub for the last 1/2 hour or so.  Foiled the meat for 30 minutes.













It was pretty tasty.  Not too bad on short notice and first smoke on a new smoker.  Should have pulled it off a little sooner.  (My ET-7 is on it's way...)


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great and almost done, thats gotta be a good feeling!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Aug 11, 2010)

great lookin build! i will make the stack come out the top of the tank on the next one i build, i think it looks classy!  i like your firebox rack too and the hinges, great job!


----------



## tom37 (Aug 11, 2010)

Q view looks great, I just ate and now I'm hungry again. LOL Smoker is lookin awesome, I too like the hinge you came up with on the fire door. Hey, make sure you don't shut your finger in the fire-box door, might chop it off, 1/2" makes for a heavy door.


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking good. always like to see projects. Hope to finish mine by spring. talk about a slow project.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 13, 2010)

very nice build, thanx for the show


----------



## roklimo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments.  I will be finishing up the details this weekend.  This fall when it is a bit cooler out, it will go the trailer route. The two swivel casters on it don't work very well.  Supposed to be rated for 330lbs each, but don't swivel for crap.  *Damn China...*


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 14, 2010)

great job on the smoker build 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....one thing i would do is extend the smoke stack inside down to grate level so that the smoke level will always be below food level 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .........bob

....


----------



## roklimo (Aug 15, 2010)

Finished the firebox latch...







and mounted the thermometers...







and painted her up...







Bring on the butts!


----------



## roklimo (Aug 15, 2010)

This should probably be moved into the Reverse Flow area.  Any moderators out there?


----------



## duck killer 1 (Aug 15, 2010)

i agree! great job by the way!


----------



## tom37 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks darn good! You should have a pretty easy go when you get the trailer, as far as mounting it anyways.


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 14, 2010)

looks nice. Love the hinges on your fb door. Oh.. and that it's on wheels. Very good job.


----------

